
AI Computer Vision: Orange, R, RapidMiner, Statistica and WEKA - hendler
http://samibadawi.blogspot.com/2010/06/orange-r-rapidminer-statistica-and-weka.html
======
elchief99
A five-part video series on text mining with RapidMiner:

[http://vancouverdata.blogspot.com/2010/11/text-analytics-
wit...](http://vancouverdata.blogspot.com/2010/11/text-analytics-with-
rapidminer-loading.html)

